# Go Launcher Ex installation ? (Found launcher that works!)



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I had Go Launcher Ex on my original Kindle Fire, which died right before Christmas.   My first replacement would not connect to the internet so a second was sent, which arrived today.   I am trying to get Go Launcher Ex back on, put GetJar and it will not download.   The Amazon App store has Go Launcher Ex but it says it is not compatabile.   What am I doing wrong?  ::::whimper::::   I just want my Fire to look normal again (no Carousel!) 

I had a 1st generation Fire, my first replacement was 1st gen but this one is 2nd gen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The last I checked, Go Launcher didn't work on the latest Fires...there was only one launcher that worked, I don't remember the name right now.  Someone will...

sorry about your Fire!  Do you have the new regular Fire or an HD model?

Betsy


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Welll pfft.....  thanks for the quick response.  

It is the non-HD version of the Fire.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I have been poking around and it looks like the AWD Launcher Ex may work but I can't find it on getjar or 1mobile.    I just really, really dislike the carousel.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Me too (dislike the carousel, that is)!  It's extremely limited IMO (and the Fire 2 is my first foray into the world of tabletry  )


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

The Ice Cream Sandwich launcher version 2.4 will work with normal side loading. [ICS 2.4] and can be found here: http://syndicateapps.com/main/ICS_Releases_files/ICS_2.4_Launcher_2.apk

I preferred the Go Launcher EX but this is not a bad compromise so far.

I am using a non HD Kindle Fire Gen 2, 7" screen.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm using ADW Launcher - found it online somewhere (can't remember where).  Haven't figured out all the ins & outs, but I like it better than the HD's launcher - I like being able to organize my apps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, meant to come back and post this, but real life intruded yesterday!

Here's information about installing ADW Launcher.

http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2012/09/20/an-alternate-homescreen-launcher-for-kindle-fire-hd-that-works-video/

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

readingril said:


> Me too (dislike the carousel, that is)! It's extremely limited IMO (and the Fire 2 is my first foray into the world of tabletry  )


Please, please, please send Amazon feedback on the carousel. They won't change anything until/unless they get user feedback.
I sent the following:

I would love to see the addition of a widget-based home page for the fire as an alternative to the carousel. Perhaps with widget options for Favorites, Books, App list, etc. and clock, calendar or weather options. I'm not suggesting adding the entire Android experience, but perhaps some really simple customization options. You could present them to users as Advanced or Basic options for those who wish a bit more control on how the home page looks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RavenclawPrefect said:


> The Ice Cream Sandwich launcher version 2.4 will work with normal side loading. [ICS 2.4] and can be found here: http://syndicateapps.com/main/ICS_Releases_files/ICS_2.4_Launcher_2.apk
> 
> I preferred the Go Launcher EX but this is not a bad compromise so far.
> 
> I am using a non HD Kindle Fire Gen 2, 7" screen.


This keeps crashing on my HD 8.9. The icons are tiny and I can't figure out if there's a way to make them larger. And I can't figure out how to put "widgets" on the home screen.

I prefer the Carousel so far; I use a combination of Favorites and the Carousel to access my most used apps. If I could change something, it would be to have "Favorites" on top and the carousel below it, but it's not a biggie.

I do agree, contact Amazon if you want options.

Betsy


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Does AWD work on non-HD Fires?  I am using a non HD Fire. 

I sent Amazon feedback about the carousel and a much more strongly worded one about the "Customers also bought" crap at the bottom of my screen.  I am okay with it on the Fires the kids have since they do have the special offers version. 

I had a first gen Fire, they sent me a second gen replacement.  I checked, I am opted out of "special offers" yet I still have that banner across the bottom and as far as I can tell...no way to shut it off.  I don't care what others bought!  At least with the ICS launcher, I don't see it any longer.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Yes ADW works fine on the non-HD 2nd gen Fire.

Yes you can turn off the recommendations, I think they are under parental controls.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

booklover888 said:


> Yes ADW works fine on the non-HD 2nd gen Fire.
> 
> Yes you can turn off the recommendations, I think they are under parental controls.


Thank you! I found it under Applications in Settings.

I will have to see how ADW looks. So far, I like the ICS launcher.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

ADW wont install on my original fire, at least when downloaded from the play store

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

krm0789 said:


> ADW wont install on my original fire, at least when downloaded from the play store
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


Is that the free version or the paid version of ADW? According to the link I provided a few posts back, the free version won't work.

Betsy


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

krm0789 said:


> ADW wont install on my original fire, at least when downloaded from the play store
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


Go Launcher is the one that will work on the original Fire. I used that and liked it very much.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is that the free version or the paid version of ADW? According to the link I provided a few posts back, the free version won't work.
> 
> Betsy


I used the free one, I think I got it at 1mobile.com, but I'd have to check.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is that the free version or the paid version of ADW? According to the link I provided a few posts back, the free version won't work.
> 
> Betsy


Well that might explain it! I thought you couldn't move paid apps but I'll have to try that


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought so, too...so I don't know what to tell you on that.  

Betsy


----------

